# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Football Manager 2008

## oxygala

ok, since the demo is out, i wanted to prepare a quick howto for this game.

first of all, get the latest wine as instructed below:
http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb

Download Java jre (for windows) here and install.

run "winecfg" and change the version to Windows Xp.

install the game by clicking the .exe file and follow the instructions.

run "winecfg" again and change the version to Vista.

Launch the installed game .exe file. 

Here, the game should be able to be played. But, if it crashes during the first credits, you may need to disable AIGLX.

If this is the case, just add the lines below to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (always backup first, save your initial xorg file as xorg.conf_backup or something!)

Section "ServerFlags"
        Option  "AIGLX" "off"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
        Option "Composite" "Disable"
EndSection


that's it, you should be playing by now.

----------


## netventure

Thanks  :Smile:  I'm not into football games, but I think I'll give it a try just because of the association with Wine!

NV

----------


## strankan

Beautiful! Let's hope it works ok with the full game as well. Might be time to make another switch to Ubuntu on my workstation.  :Smile:

----------


## Champino

ok so i really need someones help here. i followed the instructions above, to the letter. the game starts but crashes at the end of the credits. i edited my xorg.conf file to include the two sections, and it makes the problem worse, it crashes almost immediately after starting now. and i am going insane, as I really want to play this game.

here is the output from the terminal when i try to run it

err :Surprised: le:CoGetClassObject class {9a5ea990-3034-4d6f-9128-01f3c61022bc} not registered
err :Surprised: le:CoGetClassObject no class object {9a5ea990-3034-4d6f-9128-01f3c61022bc} could be created for context 0x1
fixme:wtsapi:WTSRegisterSessionNotification Stub 0x20024 0x00000000
X Error of failed request:  GLXBadContext
  Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)
  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
  Serial number of failed request:  2645
  Current serial number in output stream:  2645



thanks in advance to any of you who can help me

Champino

----------


## oxygala

check my first message and modify your xconf file as described. it will do the trick champino.

----------


## Champino

ok, so i verified two or three times that i had made the necessary changes to my xorg.conf file, and im 100 percent sure i have, but the game still hangs on the first screen. 

i will post the contents of my xorg.conf file, maybe something is amiss

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf(5) manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
	# path to defoma fonts
	FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"i2c"
	Load	"bitmap"
	Load	"ddc"
	Load	"dri"
	Load	"extmod"
	Load	"freetype"
	Load	"glx"
	Load	"int10"
	Load	"vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
	Driver		"synaptics"
	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/psaux"
	Option		"Protocol"		"auto-dev"
	Option		"HorizScrollDelta"	"0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"stylus"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"stylus"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"eraser"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"eraser"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Driver		"wacom"
	Identifier	"cursor"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/input/wacom"
	Option		"Type"		"cursor"
	Option		"ForceDevice"	"ISDV4"		# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
	Driver		"vesa"
	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
	Option		"DPMS"
	HorizSync	28-51
	VertRefresh	43-60
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"Generic Video Card"
	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		1
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		4
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		8
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		15
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		16
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		24
		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"
	InputDevice     "stylus"	"SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "cursor"	"SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "eraser"	"SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection

Section ¨ServerFlags¨
	 Option ¨AIGLX¨ ¨off¨
EndSection

Section ¨Extensions¨
	 Option ¨Composite¨ ¨Disable¨
Endsection

sorry if im being a dumbass noob :-p

----------


## oxygala

do you have compiz working? if so, disable desktop effects from system>preferences>appearance. i highly doubt it thou, there's no chance compiz works with that xorg configuration. by the way, did you restart or at least ctrl+alt+backspace?

----------


## lexarrow

Hi all,

I installed Windows Java JRE but when I try to instal the gamel, after unpacking, I get an untitled and gray java window. I cannot see anything, atough I now it works (I clicked around in the window and it got me to the next screen - I can't see anything there either).

I have disabled all desktop effects

Any suggestions?

THX!

----------


## oxygala

i had the same problem with the full game, i erased the .wine directory and reinstalled the latest wine from winehq.com repositories, it works pretty good. of course if your wine directory has important stuff, first backup and try upgrading without erasing anything. mine was pretty much empty.

----------


## strankan

> Hi all,
> 
> I installed Windows Java JRE but when I try to instal the gamel, after unpacking, I get an untitled and gray java window. I cannot see anything, atough I now it works (I clicked around in the window and it got me to the next screen - I can't see anything there either).
> 
> I have disabled all desktop effects
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> THX!


Winecfg and set windows version to 2000. Install Java pack.
Winecfg and set windows version to Xp. Install FM. When I did that the installer worked like a charm. Basically just followed the same procedure as with the demo. Currently trying to turn Eastleigh into the leading club in europe!  :Pray:

----------


## cistun

> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1071753
> 
> Works and i tried every method out there
> Runs without errors, saves, loads, I'm only struggling at the moment because I want to improve the font quality as its a little distorted..
> 
> I also have WINE set to run in Virtual Desktop with 1024x768....maybe this is distorting my font? Altho i checked and FM Prefs are also set to 1024x768..
> 
> Anyways, this will get the game up and running, I'll let you know if i can improve the fonts!


wine-->configure wine-->graphics-->you'll see in the bottom screen resolution increase the value of dpi.same problem for unsupported ati cards i was near to lose my mind while installing fm09.it has the same problem too.it makes the font a little bit good

----------


## cistun

uffff i guess it won't work.i did everything good but still after seeing opening screen it disappears.help needed :Sad:  i did all series of fm except fm08.pls help i feel homeless :Capital Razz:

----------


## cistun

http://www.petitiononline.com/FMLinu...tion-sign.html

i have signed also my brother too and it is 225 now

there is nothing cracked things in linux if you make it compatible for linux people have to buy it and we would be better customers for you than windows users.

do you agree with that guys? :Razz:

----------

